# Divider for carpet plants



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Hard to do after the fact, but many use a spare piece of glass or acrylic (or even ABS that is close to the color of the substrate) before putting the substrate down that is close to matching the height of the substrate. You can then get creative in hiding whatever might be left showing.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep (Jun 25, 2017)

You can use garden hedging to separate them. Works for me. Cheap n readily available in ace.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

Let them fight.


----------



## hygropunk (Feb 3, 2016)

JusticeBeaver said:


> Let them fight.


I laugh, but to be honest a mixed carpet DOES look more natural. Let them fight!!


----------

